# handgun advice



## kasey (Jan 19, 2011)

I recently traded for a ruger red hawk, .41 mag with 7 1/2barrel that I would like to use for deer hunting.  I am new to handgun hunting, but would appreciate any advice on  weather to scope or not, what type of scope, and recommended loads.  thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## trial&error (Jan 19, 2011)

how far can you see when hunting?  can you hit a softball at that distance with iron sites?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.eabco.com/ultradot.html
I have one just like it and I had a scope on it for several years but as this is a 100 yard or less gun, I added a Ultradot 30mm.
It works very well and has a great reputation for holding up to recoil.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 19, 2011)

Shooting a scoped pistol is a lot different than shooting a scoped rifle.  

I would suggest taking to the range and shooting it some to see if you can "get the feel" of it.

I would suggest shooting at a paper plate at 50 yards with iron sights.  Once you can hit it consistantly, start moving it out.  If you can't hit it at the distances you normally see deer at, then think about a scope, but I would suggest shooting a scoped pistol some (if you can) before springing for one as some never really get the hang of them.


----------



## GAR (Jan 19, 2011)

*Advice*

Here is what mine looks like. Wearing a 4X burris. Bullets in the foreground are 230gr LFN's. I don't shoot a lot of jacketed ammo.

I do not like the Redhawk grips and currently have a set on order fom Harrett's. Vast improvement in handling and felt recoil.

Tom


----------



## kasey (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks to all,  I don't think i will be shooting over 50  yards. I have a cheap (39.00) "red dot" on a .22 mark II that I think I would rather have iron sights on.


----------



## GAR (Jan 20, 2011)

*Handgun Advice*

Kasey if you want top performance rounds for your 41 you may want to check Garrett's or Buffalo Bores web sites. They are expensive.

Federal has their Cast Core line of rounds that also might fit your needs.

If you reload what I have found is that Hodgdon and the Lee reloading manual has a wealth of loads.

Tom


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 20, 2011)

heres a picture of my .44 with a bushnell trophy dot scope. its very good out to 100yds. i like the bushnell very much. i can put 6 in a 4" circle from a sand bag rest at 100.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 22, 2011)

*scope it*

I "could" probably do an open-sighted shot on a deer, broadside, at 50 yards, with a 6" or 8" barreled quality handgun.

But I'd rather use a scope.  A red dot would be better than iron sights, and a low-power crosshair scope (1.5x or 2x for example) would be IDEAL, I think, for those shots 30 yards to 100 yards.

I'd like to limit my iron-sighted handgun shots to 25 yards or less if my goal is to reliably and predictably keep a 6" group over the kill zone.  26 yards and up-- scope please.


----------

